# Bleeding lump in ear



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

I was doing a check-over on Misty, and looked inside her ear. Haven't looked in it in a while. She has a little growth inside it, and has for a while now. Vets said it was fine. But today when I pressed on it very lightly to clean around it, it bled. And it looks bigger and lumpier. Not by much. But enough for me to be very, very concerned. I felt my heart stop when I looked in there and saw it. She also has other lumps on her body. Again, vets said she was fine. She hasn't had any testing on them done, though.


...This isn't cancer, is it? Maybe just a hematoma?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

A picture?
Dogs get warts.
Papillomas


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

I am bad at taking pictures. But usually it’s about a third of the size.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Deep breaths, Floof. Did the vet identify the lump? I'm not quite sure what I'm looking at but will grab Mia's ear to compare.

In case it's helpful ... a few years ago I found a lump on the base of Mia's tail. The biopsy was inconclusive, so our vet recommended the conservative route and removal. I hesitated and talked to another trusted vet, and I'm glad I did. I learned that if it is cancer, it should be very obvious from the slides. I also learned that I was right to be concerned about recovery from surgery at the base of the tail, which would have been difficult at the time (easier with WFH, but still hard on Mia). On the advice from the second vet, I asked to wait three weeks and then have a second biopsy. Again the biopsy was inconclusive, and this time both vets were comfortable ruling out cancer. If it had been cancer, both vets agreed that three weeks would not have made a difference in outcome, so there was little risk in waiting.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Liz said:


> Deep breaths, Floof. Did the vet identify the lump? I'm not quite sure what I'm looking at but will grab Mia's ear to compare.
> 
> In case it's helpful ... a few years ago I found a lump on the base of Mia's tail. The biopsy was inconclusive, so our vet recommended the conservative route and removal. I hesitated and talked to another trusted vet, and I'm glad I did. I learned that if it is cancer, it should be very obvious from the slides. I also learned that I was right to be concerned about recovery from surgery at the base of the tail, which would have been difficult at the time (easier with WFH, but still hard on Mia). On the advice from the second vet, I asked to wait three weeks and then have a second biopsy. Again the biopsy was inconclusive, and this time both vets were comfortable ruling out cancer. If it had been cancer, both vets agreed that three weeks would not have made a difference in outcome, so there was little risk in waiting.


All the ones I’ve talked to have called it and the other lumps ‘old lady bumps’, and that since they weren’t growing, no case for concern. But now one of them is... I’m torn between looking at Dr. Google or not, and only calling up the vet, or going full-blown research mode. I know JRTs are prone to skin cancer, but I don’t know what that looks like. Boy, I wish the vet was open right now.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

If three weeks doesn't make a difference, neither will one night. Maybe give her an extra treat for now, and check again in the morning before calling?


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Liz said:


> If three weeks doesn't make a difference, neither will one night. Maybe give her an extra treat for now, and check again in the morning before calling?


True. Thanks, Liz. I’ll try not to freak out too much.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Gracie's bigger warts would sometimes bleed. Maybe someone gave Misty a good ear rub and that triggered it? Or she scratched it?

I once had a fairly major freakout when I woke up and half of Gracie's face was soaked in blood. It was awful!! But she'd just nicked a wart while scratching. Unfortunately this became a frequent occurrence, but she was not healthy enough to be put under for removal.

I'd keep it clean and dry and let the vet take a look this week. Consulting Dr. Google is rarely advisable, but we all do it.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy's old lady warts grow, ooze and bleed. I suspect they are made worse by the steroids she has to take, but they are extremely common in older dogs. If your vet has already given you the all clear don't panic - make a "peace of mind" vet appointment if you still feel you need to in the morning, but I strongly suspect it is just a wart that has got rubbed or scratched.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

How's it looking today, Floof?


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I once had a fairly major freakout when I woke up and half of Gracie's face was soaked in blood. It was awful!! But she'd just nicked a wart while scratching. Unfortunately this became a frequent occurrence, but she was not healthy enough to be put under for removal.


 That sounds horrifying!



Liz said:


> How's it looking today, Floof?


It looks a little less inflamed today, probably because I didn’t mess with it anymore. It also looks more flesh-colored. I’m just glad it isn’t causing her any noticeable pain.

I called the vet, and they said they were booked, but to call tomorrow morning since they’ve been getting some cancellations, and definitely get her in as soon as we can, but it’s not urgent. Keep it dry, don’t put anything on it, and don’t mess with it. I really, really hope it’s just a wart.

Thanks for the support, guys. I think I’d be flipping out much worse right now if it wasn’t for that.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Hopefully it's just dog warts, you have to start to worry when the grow rapidly, change shape or color.
Good thoughts headed your way


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

FloofyPoodle said:


> That sounds horrifying!


But look how cute she was after I cleaned her up 



















Glad to hear Misty's doing okay today. Keep us posted on how the vet visit goes.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Aww, Gracie looks like someone's granny done for shoplifting.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Well, we’ve got an appointment this morning. We’ll see how it goes.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Okay, so the vet said it’s just a wart! She said that since it’s in such a weird area, they would only remove it if it was bothering her or it was bleeding constantly, since she would have to be pretty heavily sedated. Since it is a bit inflamed she said that we _could_ put a steroid ointment on it, but that she would prefer to just let it scab over on its own. She’s going to call us in about a week to check up on us. All in all, however, Misty’s a healthy dog! The vet also said her teeth are in excellent condition for her age, so I’m also happy about that! 😁
So, so relieved that it’s just a wart.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

You both deserve a relaxing afternoon.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Wonderful news


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

So happy to hear that it is just a wart! Now you both can relax😌🐩


----------

